# blower motor



## flameout1 (Jul 26, 2010)

on 67 gto with air how is the best way to remove blower motor and whai is the tube attached to blower motor for
thakyou 
ss


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Not sure on the 67,I know on my 72 I would have to drop the fender well to get to it. The hose is for cooling the motor from fan housing


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Outlined above in the schematic.
No need to remove the fender just a PITA long reach, it will have 5 screws securing it to the box.
The rubber tube is for cooling the fan.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

It takes several small wrenches and small sockets to get it off without removing the fender. On my '64 GTO, there is a bolt at the lower right of the housing (closest to the fender) that is a nightmare. I left that one out when I put it back on.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Correct but that would only apply if the heater core was coming out, The AC blower fan isn't as difficult.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Correct but that would only apply if the heater core was coming out, The AC blower fan isn't as difficult.


Yep. Naturally I instantly locked into one of my worst memories.


----------



## Montreux (Mar 8, 2009)

Did it work?!? I have a ‘67 Lemans with air and 326. I got the five screws out and dropped the blower...onto the valve cover!! Tried some creative language, but couldn’t get the blower out of the hole. Can this be done without pulling the engine first?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

No experience with this, but in the diagram it looks like you may want to pull the housing as well, not just the blower motor. I assume the motor hits enough that removing the valve cover won't give you the needed room to drop it.


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Outlined above in the schematic.
> No need to remove the fender just a PITA long reach, it will have 5 screws securing it to the box.
> The rubber tube is for cooling the fan.


What is a PITA long reach???


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Pain In The Arse to get to since it's a long reach to access.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Over the years, I have found that 1/4" drive, long extensions with the wobble ends, along with wobble sockets, can be your friend.


----------

